# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I died in my dream!

## Kyredaron

I died in a dream I had several years ago.  I always tell this to people who say "If you die in your sleep you die for real!"

My dream was that I was in a locked room, it was a fairly large room.  A live electrical wire was hanging from the ceiling spinning and sparking erratically.  Then I noticed the room began filling with water very quickly.
I knew that when the water reached the wire  I would be shocked and killed.

There was nothing I could do, the water hit the wire.  I felt the shock go through my body.  It felt like a vibration throughout my body.  I have been shocked in real life, and it does feel like a warm, fast vibration feeling.  I died then.

I did not wake up.  I floated there in my watery dream.  I stopped being electructed after a bit.  But I ceased to be able to control my actions in the dream as I floated about bouncing in the chairs and walls in my dead body.  

I knew I was dead.  I was scaired.  My heart began beating faster in real life.  Then in my dream I realized if my heart was beating I was not dead.  I willed myself awake then.

Anyone else ever died in their dream and not wake up imiedietly?

----------


## Curios

Ive been shot many times and always walk away in dream  never died though.  I woulnt worry about because it will just slow down your  growth.

I have read about these dreams and it just means you have something to deal with in your reality.  

Dont sweat it just think about it and you will figure it out.  No one other than you can determine what it means.

----------


## Rich_2003

Was this a LD?  It just seems you could have made water leak or go in reverse.  I don't know, but I just seem like it was just a regular dream, not a lucid one.

----------


## wasup

why the hell woudl you die in real life if you died in your dream.  It doesn't make any sense unless you have a heart problem or something and you did somethign extreme and had a heart attack in real life

----------


## Kyredaron

I thought Lucid meant you could actively control yourself in your dream.  I could.  I swam where I wanted to in this dream.  I tried to figure a way out by looking around and swimming to various objects to try and find a way out.

----------


## Blulanou42

I have dreamed my death a few times before:

At *3* I had a repeating night terror where each night for weeks I would be brutally killed, guts ripped out, shot, neck snapped you name it.  I have no idea how so young I knew so much twisted shit.

At *15* I dreamt that I lived in a small anarchosistic commune in the forest outside of Colorado springs, and then it got hit by a nuke.  

Oddly enough, even though in each the circumstances were not entirely lucid, I ended them in quite amazing lucid states.

In my night terrors, I finally ended them by killing my assailent.  I knew.

In my nuke dream I remember dieing and, in fact, going to a sort of heaven...it was so beautiful and wonderful I was very dissapointed to wake from it. I was dead for quite some time before I woke, with loved ones, too in complete bliss, and after something so horrid. 

So, I think that your dream was at least semi-lucid.  Being dead is only scary because you fear it in real life.  Lose that fear and the next time you are semi-lucid and die in-dream, you may be able to transcend and open what were once many locked doors of the mind.

----------


## TheUnknown

in my dreams i was always either dead or alive.. until i died in a great war.. that particular dream was a spectacular LD that lasted about 2 weeks (dream terms), very high-level.. after that dream for many years i lost both my LD capability and dream recall almost completley.  Until recently after much practice, i was able to return.

Yeah, i've been to heaven in dreams.. and i've been in waitin to go there.  I never die in those dreams.. when i died in that one LD i was horrified the next day, and i thought for sure i was dead (i mean comon, a dream that lasted 2 weeks in high-level mode, it felt very very real).

It was just weird.. and it destroyed my natural ability to LD, now i have to practice.

----------


## Scwigglie

The Unknown, that's very strange how it destroyed your natural ability. Have any theories why?

I died in my dream also, a few years ago. I was in the bathroom.. doing my business.. and then died! How humiliating, even for a dream. I floated up, looking down at my body, and then looked up and saw a small but very bright light. I felt extremely happy, like my heart would explode with the intensity.

----------


## Gothlark

I had a dream where I died.  It was pretty cool.  I was at this movie theatre that used to be a boarding school and this huge beast (kind of like a giant mutant toad) came out of nowhere attacking and killing people.  I ran with my parents to our mobile home (which we don't have in real life) and took the wheel, knowing what I had to do.  The beast chased us untill we were at the cliff I was heading to.  No, I didn't trick it into flying off.  I made us go over the edge.  I was then hovering above the cliff.  Knowing that time didn't apply to me, I went back in time to when the theatre was a boarding school.  I saw the girl's spirit.  The spirit that would mutate and eventually manifest to kill all of those people.  I grabbed her on the shoulder.  She turned around to see another spirit, which made her much happier than she was, considering her rage is what brought her to killing (I think it also had something to do with radio-active waste  :tongue2:  .)  Then my vision became englufed with white light.  This is when I woke up.

----------


## Scwigglie

Hey, I had a very similar dream!   ::D:  A monster came out of a movie theater screen and started attacking the audience. I was standing in the doorway, scared outta my mind.. so I blinked a few times to try and wake up (knew nothing about LDs at this point in my life tho) and ended up having like 5 false awakenings. All of which almost gave me a heart attack. LOL some of these dreams I have.. thank god I'm in somewhat good cardio condition.

----------


## Remus

I die quite often in my dreams...One I was stabbed in the head....in another I got stabbed in the back by gnome type creatures. I never really die from being shot, though.

----------


## JTownMackin

> I died in a dream I had several years ago.  I always tell this to people who say "If you die in your sleep you die for real!"
> 
> My dream was that I was in a locked room, it was a fairly large room.  A live electrical wire was hanging from the ceiling spinning and sparking erratically.  Then I noticed the room began filling with water very quickly.
> I knew that when the water reached the wire  I would be shocked and killed.
> 
> There was nothing I could do, the water hit the wire.  I felt the shock go through my body.  It felt like a vibration throughout my body.  I have been shocked in real life, and it does feel like a warm, fast vibration feeling.  I died then.
> 
> I did not wake up.  I floated there in my watery dream.  I stopped being electructed after a bit.  But I ceased to be able to control my actions in the dream as I floated about bouncing in the chairs and walls in my dead body.  
> 
> ...



I did die! I was at a McDonalds with one of my friends and some lady asked if I wanted to see a surprise. She then followed to take her boot off, and pull some kind of machine gun out of it. I was shot multiple times and I could feel it. Feel the life draining out of me. I was so scared.

----------


## Scionox

Please don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in old inactive thread, especially when the OP was not online for ages, you'll be better off creating a new thread. Thanks.  :smiley: 

_*locked*_

----------

